# Reasonably Priced Massages



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

For people who would like to have a decent one hour massage every week and dont want to pay a fortune every single time, any advice on any tried and tested massage center for say around 100 AED per hour?


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Try groupon offers Up to 90% discount on restaurants, spas, wellness, fitness - Groupon.ae, I've been using it sincever and you can get really good Swedish massage + Moroccan bath for + facial for DHS 200. Or one hour massage for DHS 70. Whilst the original price could be DHS 400 - 800. And you can try more quality salons this way as every month there is different beauty salon promoting on groupon.


----------

